# 2 pure bred GSD working dogs in Rhode Island (petfinder)



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just posting this for a heads up to anyone out there. I was browsing petfinder at work an came across these two, maybe someone out there can help. Beautiful dogs.


Uni- Detection Dog
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35465358

Jaeger
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35465346


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I wonder why they aren't being returned to the breeder (s)?


----------

